# Paintings of ships



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience of commisioning a painting. I'm sure most of you are familiar with Robert Lloyds' immaculate work. When I enquired about commissions with Des Cox at Snowbow he reckoned a commission for a specific vessel was between £3000-£10000 eek!! At the time he was working on a painting of the naming of the QM2 for Cunard.

When I was on the Argyllshire the purser, Tommy Henshall, was working on an oil of the ship lying at anchor in Table Bay, it was superb, I just wonder if it's lying in somebodies attic now!!

http://www.robertlloyd.co.uk/

This thread inspired by Hans Breemans post (Applause)


----------



## Hans Breeman (Mar 5, 2006)

*Maritime paintings*

Hi Charlie,

I noticed you mentioned my name in relation of maritime paintings. Yes, I am aware of the fact that some good oil paintings are very very expensive. Fortunately I am in a position that I still do have another (wellpaying) job. Meaning that my prices can be lower, but I always keep in mind that I do not want to destroy the market for my colleguea painters. Anyway to give you an alternaty idea: I also make watercolours, they can be 4 X cheaper than oils.
Just to give you an idea, have a look on www.hansbreeman.nl

cheerio
Hans.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Charlie, have a look at some of the postings of my paintings to see the standard I work to, and have many happy customers and I wont break your bank.

The figures to mention are around the usual for one of the professional artists.
Jim


----------



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Hans and Jim. I'm mightily impressed by the work of both of you and will no doubt be in touch when the time is right. It may not be for a while yet though.


----------



## Hans Breeman (Mar 5, 2006)

*Jim*

Jim were can I see your work, I am interessted.

cheerio,

Hans

www.hansbreeman.nl


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*Paintings*

Hello Hans,
I can E-mail or on CD direct to a you a few samples .
regards,
Jim


----------



## Hans Breeman (Mar 5, 2006)

*Jim's Paintings.*

Please do Jim.
My email address is [email protected]

Thank you in advance and have a nice day

Hans


----------



## Rick Andrews (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ship Paintings*

Hi, If your looking for a painting that will not break bank and is first class quality look no further than fellow member in New Zealand, Wallace Trickett. He has many satisfied customers, many with Blue Star Line with whom he sailed many years ago. Enclosing sample, Rick.


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

Hans Breeman said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> Just to give you an idea, have a look on www.hansbreeman.nl
> 
> ...



Lovely work Hans.

(But PLEASE not _English merchant marine_ on your About Me page. British or U.K!  )


----------



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

Many thanks for all that have replied or contacted me by PM. I eventually want to get some of my old ships immortalised, but that may not be for a while yet. More immediately I'm looking to get a painting done for my partner who retires in September. I'm a bit uncomfortable about commissioning a painting, especially for someone else, as art is so subjective. I may have happened a solution whilst visiting a local charity exhibition last week. I bought the attached acrylic painting and discovered it was painted by a local retired Master so I think I'll see if he can help me in the short term. The photo doesn't really do justice to the painting.

Hmm, can't compress the image enough to attach it so will post it in the ocean liners section.

Charlie


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

japottinger said:


> Charlie, have a look at some of the postings of my paintings to see the standard I work to, and have many happy customers and I wont break your bank.
> 
> The figures to mention are around the usual for one of the professional artists.
> Jim


Jim
And there excellent


----------



## Hans Breeman (Mar 5, 2006)

*Reply for David*

David,

Thanks for your (language) suggestion. I guess my english could be better, as it is from a dutch person who had to learn everything in his early schoolyears. I shalll pass the message to my webmaster.
Have a nice weekend.

Hans.


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

Hans Breeman said:


> David,
> 
> Thanks for your (language) suggestion. I guess my english could be better, as it is from a dutch person who had to learn everything in his early schoolyears. I shalll pass the message to my webmaster.
> Have a nice weekend.
> ...



Hans

Please don't worry - your English is very good. The 'English Merchant Marine' is not the correct term - it excludes Scotland, Wales and Ireland sailors.... so 'British Merchant Navy' is ideal.

(It's a bit like calling Dutch folk, Belgian!)


b.rdgs


----------

